# The betta of your dreams?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here you can post a description of the betta of your dreams. (or a picture if the fish exists)

Plus I'll love you forever if you find a pic of mine but don't have to  Rofl.

A male crowntail with a white body and blue and red fins. 

An all yellow (not pinapple or pail yellow) veiltail. 

A rich chocolate brown betta of any tail type.. I've never seen an actual brown betta.. And by brown I mean a dark, reddish- Hershey's chocolate looking betta. Haha.

A white and black dragon/plakat betta. 

A pure pink veiltail.

Post away!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

A white, blue, red and yellow halfmoon plakat.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would die for one of these :shock:


----------



## Lillybulb (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't particularly like male bettas (idk why I just like females better) but THIS is the man of my dreams.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

An all black, totally black crown tail


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's your all pink veil tails.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcMJvyqirBM


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lets see now... here are two that have caught my eye recently. 

http://inlinethumb58.webshots.com/47929/2522169240103767469S500x500Q85.jpg
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1329524151.jpg


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Any of these guys!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my dream boy


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i want a sorority tank with sailor scout colored girls!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'M SO HAPPY. I can cross one off of my list. Winter turned out to be a Delta tail dragon plakat that is all white with black caudal fins (I think.. Caudals are the little things that hang down from under their head right? LOL.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mines is something like Bettalover2033 girl "korra" :lol: or just a HMPK orange and white dragon female


----------



## karpediem (Feb 15, 2012)

My dream betta is this one as showing in the picture, both male and female are sibling. I have been trying to get the same coloration with butterfly 3 times already and the fry i have from him turn out to be something else, they look more like the female with few butterfly but nothing like the male. That male is still here but he is old now and he cant spawn anymore. Pictures doesnt say much but you should see this fish in real, his coloration is amazing.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW, Karpediem, he's GORGEOUS.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My dream betta is an Albino Betta and it doesn't what type of fins he/she has either. xD


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

TheJadeBetta said:


> My dream betta is an Albino Betta and it doesn't what type of fins he/she has either. xD


By albino do you mean like pure white or actual albino? (red eyes, pinkish body)


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Jrf456 said:


> By albino do you mean like pure white or actual albino? (red eyes, pinkish body)


The actual albino. :-D


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

TheJadeBetta said:


> The actual albino. :-D


Nice! Very rare.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That orange BF is stunning!

The caudal fin is the "tail" fin. 
The ones that "hang down from under their head" are called ventral fins.

Here's a good reference: http://www.bettasrus.net/bcorner/tails/index.htm


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> That orange BF is stunning!
> 
> The caudal fin is the "tail" fin.
> The ones that "hang down from under their head" are called ventral fins.
> ...


Thank you very much, I feel like an illiterate fool.


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Prolly just a healthy happy betta with a fun personality


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1330829106
I think I found your full black male. Though, there's some color on his fin..
My dream betta~
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1330576289


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Halfmoon plakat.


----------

